# Difference between benifits of raw, canned or powdered goats milk



## lambs

I have been busy making batches of practice soap and now I want to try goat's milk.

Can someone explain the difference (in a bar of soap) between raw, canned and powdered milk.

I am sure of course the raw is best, but how so? 

Also if I buy raw milk what is the going price per gallon?

Thanks for all of the wonderful information!


----------



## Anita Martin

Raw milk will not stay raw in soap because the saponification heats it up. I doubt there are any noticeable benefits in using raw, beyond label/ingredient appeal. Raw milk from our own goats does not contain some of the things milk bought in a store or powdered does. It can be free of things like soy or corn, antibiotics, etc. 

As far as price goes, Walmart sells it for $12 a gallon. Most of us sell it for less, although I have no idea why we would sell less than Walmart does except that people might not buy it if it were more.  $8 to $12 is about the going rate in most places for raw goats milk per gallon. 

Also, please put your name, where you live, etc. in you byline so we know which part of the country you live in. Some of us might be close by.


----------



## lambs

Thank you...I thought walmart only sold the little cans..I will have to check that out. 

Updated my profile too.


----------



## hsmomof4

Lambs, put it in your signature so that it's right there.


----------



## lambs

Thanks hsmomof4.....I was just wondering why it didn't show up!! LOL


----------



## Anita Martin

Walmart normally sells it in quart cartons near the organic milks in the refrigeration section.


----------

